# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Harness για Cockatiel

## nio15

*Καλησπέρα σας,

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ψάχνω να βρώ Harness για το κοκατίλ μου. 'Ηδη  διάβασα στο φόρουμ οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρώ εδώ στην αθήνα
και μόνο στο εξωτερικό.
***************************

Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## Sophie

Καλησπέρα! Εγώ δεν έχω και δεν γνωρίζω κάτι αλλά γιατί θέλεις; Θέλεις να το βγάζεις έξω μαζί σου; Γιατί αν όχι, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγοράσεις. Φιλικά!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Θαναση! 

Υπαρχει παντα η περιπτωση να μην δεχτει ποτε το πουλακι μας το harness!

Για να μην ξοδευεις πολλα λεφτα σε ετοιμα harness μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα μονος σου! Φτιαξτε το δικο σας harness για κοκατιλ!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε Θαναση θα σε παρακαλουσα να ξαναδιαβασεις τους ορους συμμετοχης του φορουμ τους οποιους συμφωνησες να τηρεις για να εισαι στη παρεα μας!

----------

